# Wing Chun Forms--DVD Recommendation?



## arnisador (Nov 3, 2005)

My son and I have been a taking a class from a JKD/FMA/WC instructor who mixes all these approaches into a single class. Sometimes we do some kali, sometimes some JKD, sometimes some WC. Last night we did the very beginning of Sil Lum Tao. But, we'll revisit it only infrequently because of the mixed nature of the class (and possibly because he is considering altering the class schedule--how things are mixed). Hence, I could use a recommendation on a DVD that has the form on it in order to help us practice in the interim. I have WC books, but...it's not the same.

The organization is Francis Fong's, but I don't see any DVDs listed on his site. Obviously, I'd like to get a DVD with his particular version of the form on it if at all possible. I don't know how much the form varies between orgs.

It's easy to find WV videos and DVDs by web search, but does anyone have a recommendation?


----------



## ed-swckf (Nov 3, 2005)

It might be a slight variation on the form you have seen but theres a wing chun video of sam kwok, the language is in german but its a great video for looking at forms.  I'm sure you could find it online.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 3, 2005)

How about Gary Lam's stuff?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 3, 2005)

I know his books, I think...I'll look for his DVDs. (Or is that Alan Lamb I'm thinking of?)


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 3, 2005)

Maybe just speak with your instructor and let him know you are specifically interested in learning the form.  You could focus on it long enough and regularly enough to learn it, and then you have it and you can work on other things in class, if this is how he runs things.  It really doesn't take very long to learn, if you just keep practicing consistently outside of class a few times each day.  I bet you could learn the whole set in about 4 sessions or less.  Then you have something complete to work on and master.


----------



## bcbernam777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Do you have access to a wing chun school??

If you dont find one in about 6 months I can send you a dvd of the Sui Lum Tao form, as taught to me by Sifu Fung, I am producing a DVD in about 6 months for my students, they will be recieveing a free DVD every 6 months.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 3, 2005)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> Maybe just speak with your instructor and let him know you are specifically interested in learning the form.


 
I did, and I think that's why he added it actually. He had been doing lots of WC stuff from high/low reference but not the form until I mentioned that we'd like to learn it.

I may end up scheduling some privates with him to accelerate this part of my (and my son's) training.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 3, 2005)

bcbernam777 said:
			
		

> Do you have access to a wing chun school??


 
Not _exactly_. The instructor is a WC instructor, but he's also a JKD and FMA instructor (and Muay Thai too I think). So, he runs a somewhat eclectic class that he calls a trapping class, mixing in ideas from WC, JKD, and Jun Fan Gung Fu at different times, as well as some Kali. So...it's an unusual set-up. I like it and I like the instructor, but the "artist" in me also wants to learn the "pure" WC!



> If you dont find one in about 6 months I can send you a dvd of the Sui Lum Tao form, as taught to me by Sifu Fung, I am producing a DVD in about 6 months for my students, they will be recieveing a free DVD every 6 months.


 
This is very kind of you! I have access to this isntructor but I definitely need a back-up on DVD if I am to progress at a reasonable rate.


----------



## dmax999 (Nov 3, 2005)

Sounds definiatly like a Bruce Lee lineage school, which is the WC that I took.

Do they do their chain punching the traditional way (both hands move at the same time), or does each punch completely retract before the next one is started (One hand moves at a time)?  This was the biggest difference I found in the WC I took.  I always wondered if it was a Bruce Lee change or James DeMile change.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 3, 2005)

I haven't been going long enough to know, I'm afraid. We've only done the chain punch once and then it was a slowed-down drill.

Definitely influenced by Bruce Lee, via Dan Inosanto. Very much so. It's interesting...but I'm the sort of person who wants to know what comes from where!


----------



## nojack (Nov 4, 2005)

Just my 2 cents.

I generally do not recommand or encourage anyone learn or study kung fu from any DVD or Tapes, cause is like monkey see monkey do, and you wouldn't know if you're doing it correctly or not. But is good for lineages comparison or just to have some knowledge of this style of kung fu. Unfortunately nowadays many of the sifus/instructors incorporated with other arts together in order to market their business or to keep the business going. Whether is good or not which is up to you to find out. People should learn from one that teaches a pure style first before move on to learn another. Just a thought.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 4, 2005)

I have an instructor. I just want a memory aid.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 4, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I have an instructor. I just want a memory aid.


 
yeah, I think as long as you learn it from the instructor, a video can be a good memory aid if you draw a blank at some point.  Hopefully you won't need it for more than a couple of weeks, 'cause I really think you could learn the form, at least to memory, pretty quickly.  Takes a lot longer to master, of course, but at least it shouldn't take too long to remember.  

Otherwise, I agree, I wouldn't recommend trying to completely learn it from the video, without a real instructor.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 4, 2005)

I expect it'll be easy to learn the basic moves...but as I say, we do it infrequently in class. That's why I'm a little concerned.


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 4, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I expect it'll be easy to learn the basic moves...but as I say, we do it infrequently in class. That's why I'm a little concerned.


 
ahh, but that is why you must practice at home...

learn a piece at a time.  make sure you remember it when class is over.  Go home and do it a couple more times immediately, to make sure you remember.  Do it a few times the next morning.  If you still remember, you probably have it.  Now practice at least a few times each day, between class.  Next class, learn a bit more.  Repeat.  after a few classes, you know the entire set, and you actually remember it.  Practice often, mix with a shot of rum and a shot of brandy, and a twist of lime...


----------



## nojack (Nov 4, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I expect it'll be easy to learn the basic moves...but as I say, we do it infrequently in class.





			
				Flying Crane said:
			
		

> ahh, but that is why you must practice at home...


 
That's right, when it's still fresh in your memory when you get home. Repititons, repititions, this is what I tell my group when the class is over everytime, I'll make sure that will stick to their mind. 

Hi Arnisador, did your sifu/instructor tell you the minor details of SLT, I mean all the moves in this form when you're doing it in class if you do infrequently?


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 4, 2005)

The other thing working in your favor is that, in my opinion, it is an easy form to remember.  It has some distinct segments that are easy to compartmentalize for the sake of memory.

First, there is what I referr to as the "opening sequence".  This is a short series of techniques that includes opening your feet and settling into your stance.  Once you are set in your stance, the form is immobile until the end.  Some schools will teach a variation of the form where they add stepping, but traditionally it has no footwork, only stance training (and until you get used to the stance, your thighs wil _burn!_).

Next, there are three distinct sections.  Each section has a sequence of techniques done on one side, then repeated on the other side.  After the third section, the form closes and you are done.  That's it.  Opening sequence; three sections, each repeated on both sides before you move to the next sequence; closing.  No movement, only stance training.  

If you keep that structure in mind, it is easy to remember what comes next.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 4, 2005)

We do practice every day. I'm used to forms-based systems, having started in Karate.

We haven't gotten detailed explanations yet--but we've just begun!

Good news though--he is considering adding a WC-only class to the schedule! Once a week only, but still that would alleviate some of my concerns. I'm excited about the possibility!


----------



## sifupr (Nov 5, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> My son and I have been a taking a class from a JKD/FMA/WC instructor who mixes all these approaches into a single class. Sometimes we do some kali, sometimes some JKD, sometimes some WC. Last night we did the very beginning of Sil Lum Tao. But, we'll revisit it only infrequently because of the mixed nature of the class (and possibly because he is considering altering the class schedule--how things are mixed). Hence, I could use a recommendation on a DVD that has the form on it in order to help us practice in the interim. I have WC books, but...it's not the same.
> The organization is Francis Fong's, but I don't see any DVDs listed on his site. Obviously, I'd like to get a DVD with his particular version of the form on it if at all possible. I don't know how much the form varies between orgs.
> It's easy to find WV videos and DVDs by web search, but does anyone have a recommendation?


Hello, This is my first post on this forum. I have all three TWC forms on my website. http://www.wingchunkwoon.com/empty.asp You probably learned the forms differently from the way I teach them but I also studied various versions of WC and I can find links to different WC versions for you.
Regards,


----------



## mantis (Nov 5, 2005)

i recently watched some DVD for a master named "William Cheung" (sp?!)
He was pretty good explaining techniques


----------



## arnisador (Nov 5, 2005)

sifupr said:
			
		

> Hello, This is my first post on this forum. I have all three TWC forms on my website. http://www.wingchunkwoon.com/empty.asp You probably learned the forms differently from the way I teach them but I also studied various versions of WC and I can find links to different WC versions for you.


Thank you! Yes, that's just what I was looking for. I do indeed see minor differences, but it has the same outline, which is what I need


----------



## Flying Crane (Nov 6, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I'm used to forms-based systems, having started in Karate.


 
sorry man.  I knew that from your previous posts.  Brain-fart, I guess...


----------



## arnisador (Nov 6, 2005)

Heh, no worries!


----------

